# The 'Human' Piano



## Morimur

*A more 'human' piano unveiled in Budapest*

_Created by Hungarian pianist Gergely Bogányi, the *Bogányi Piano* promises 'sound beyond time'._

Full article: http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2015/jan/20/boganyi-piano-budapest-sound-beyond-time


----------



## PetrB

Humbly begging the OP's pardon. I had gone on a mild rant that 'just a picture was not enough' and clearly missed the link to the article.

Still, an audio link would be the most telling of all, and I wonder why that does not cross the writer / publisher's minds?


Best regards.


----------



## joen_cph

Interesting that the Boccioni/stealth look is due to sound considerations.

Another alternative design was Poul Henningsen´s (1931):









But it seems to have been focused on fashionable materials and visual appearance. The sound however was/is considered quite poor.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

The case looks nice... I'd really need to hear the sound to decide if there is a big difference, though.

I always find reinventions fun, though. I saw the fluid piano a while ago:






Perhaps more viable than other microtonal piano variants.


----------

